# Do I need A cutting edge?



## Grant9454 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone we just got our fisher HT installed today and it does not have a cutting edge on it. One of my dads friends who does the plowing for all the towns schools said we need one but is this true? And if not when would be the appropriate time to put one on? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i think they are similar to women. Some guys think they need them. Others do just fine with out them.


----------



## Grant9454 (Dec 10, 2011)

That is a great answer to that question!! But it won't hurt the plow to not have one?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

naaaaa, they are over rated.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow are you a Blondie


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

WTF??? IF you bought it new it should have one and if it dont you better be getting one. Do some research good god


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Grant9454;1378842 said:


> But it won't hurt the plow to not have one?


Does your plow truck need an engine?


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

What the hell? Why didn't you plow come with a cutting edge? And what makes you think you don't need one? Seriously?


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

BPS#1;1378860 said:


> Does your plow truck need an engine?


No, but someone left out the crank at the factory.

Post a picture, kinda curious


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Laugh so hard you cry?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought a great shovel but it didn't come with a handle.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Fisher plows don't come with cutting edge.You can either put one on right away or wear down the trip edge a little then put one on.


----------



## Grant9454 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks grandview I am new to this guys and I knew that the cutting edge was an option with fisher plows Im just not sure if I really need one right away or not?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you are not running height shoes i would put it on......if you are and the edge is running on the ground you could wait....all depends how much you are going to plow


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

grandview;1379059 said:


> Fisher plows don't come with cutting edge.You can either put one on right away or wear down the trip edge a little then put one on.


That's interesting. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Some guys say the extra weight from a cutting edge is a good thing on the HT. Helps with chatter.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

For the guys that don,t think you need a edge.Why would you want to prematurely wear down your mold board?When the cutting edge gets worn out and you are now on the mold board.Then you run it all little longer then you should nownyou just wore down the some of that board.At about $350 on a 8' a $175 edge is money well spent.


----------



## Grant9454 (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright guys thanks for the input went back to the dealer today an he actually just gave us an edge for free the first time!! So I will put it on it definatkey won't hurt


----------



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

That's definitely the right thing to do in my opinion! Good for him


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Grant9454;1379783 said:


> Alright guys thanks for the input went back to the dealer today an he actually just gave us an edge for free the first time!! So I will put it on it definatkey won't hurt


Oh very nice!


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

ADMSWELDING;1379729 said:


> For the guys that don,t think you need a edge.Why would you want to prematurely wear down your mold board?When the cutting edge gets worn out and you are now on the mold board.Then you run it all little longer then you should nownyou just wore down the some of that board.At about $350 on a 8' a $175 edge is money well spent.


when you put a cutting edge on a new fisher plow its going to be the same length as the mold board so until you ware down the mold board the cutting edge will be doing noting but slowing down the process.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

fordtruck661;1380075 said:


> when you put a cutting edge on a new fisher plow its going to be the same length as the mold board so until you ware down the mold board the cutting edge will be doing noting but slowing down the process.


Except for the fact that with both a cutting edge and the moldboard grinding, it will significantly increase the life of both. It would be much like increasing the thickness of your cutting edge from 1/2" to 1" (or whatever it works out to be).


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ADMSWELDING;1379729 said:


> For the guys that don,t think you need a edge.Why would you want to prematurely wear down your mold board?When the cutting edge gets worn out and you are now on the mold board.Then you run it all little longer then you should nownyou just wore down the some of that board.At about $350 on a 8' a $175 edge is money well spent.





fordtruck661;1380075 said:


> when you put a cutting edge on a new fisher plow its going to be the same length as the mold board so until you ware down the mold board the cutting edge will be doing noting but slowing down the process.





OC&D;1380178 said:


> Except for the fact that with both a cutting edge and the moldboard grinding, it will significantly increase the life of both. It would be much like increasing the thickness of your cutting edge from 1/2" to 1" (or whatever it works out to be).


You guys ever heard of a base angle?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

SEE...should have bought a BOSS


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

The common practice with a Fisher plow is to wear the base angle until the trip spring bolts are just above the pavement (pay very close attention to this or you will be replacing trip springs). The idea being this gives you maximum wear before you need to purchase a new cutting edge. This can be done with or without a cutting edge on the plow.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Rust never sleeps


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

OC&D;1380178 said:


> Except for the fact that with both a cutting edge and the moldboard grinding, it will significantly increase the life of both. It would be much like increasing the thickness of your cutting edge from 1/2" to 1" (or whatever it works out to be).


yes that is what I meant when I said "it will slow the process down" and as everyone know sees you can do it eater way with or without the cutting edge. I find it funny that everyone was jumping on this poor guy telling him he is crazy and that he needs a cutting edge when he really does not need it.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

if you do not wear the trip edge /mold board down till about a 1/4 or 1/8inch away from the bottom of the spring brackets the plow will not work as well as it was designed to. 

common sense.... what is going to scrape the pavement better, a one inch thick piece of metal or a 3/8 or half inch piece of metal. less surface area, more pressure better scrape. especially when trying to back blade.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Wear the plow without the edge until it needs the edge- that is correct if you don't do that it will not wear properly in the future. i have an HDMM1 that has never been with out a cutting edge and the blade is all messed up because the base angle which is supposed to wear never wore before all the pins and holes wore out. It pushes like crap and is still 5-1/2 inches long!!!

For all those doubting[ the original Fisher plows had no holes for cutting edges- you were to wear the base angle out then replace it. IT wasn;t until sometime in the late 70's they started punching them for edges.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

2COR517;1380310 said:


> You guys ever heard of a base angle?


That's the the guy with four strings, write?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jklawn&Plow;1382530 said:


> That's the the guy with four strings, write?


BingoThumbs Up


----------

